# retrofit capabilities



## RDC/BHS

Hello all,

My question is if there is one word, a noun or adjective, in spanish that I can use to signify "retrofit."  The actual phrase I want to translate is, "retrofit capabilities."  It is a title to a part of a web page and does not have any other context or sentence surrounding it.

My best guess on the translation would be "capacidades de modernizar," but can anybody else offer a better translation?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Titi Hilda

Retrofitting, in the context of bringing an older system up to date with new technology, would translate to renovar.  Modernizar is good! 

Wait a while and see if other forum members have any other ideas.


----------



## Almejillo

Actualizar? So "retrofit capabilities" would be... "Actualización"


----------



## RDC/BHS

Gracias a ambos dos


----------



## Titi Hilda

You say gracias a ambos or gracias a los dos but not ambos dos.  Take good care!


----------



## RDC/BHS

great! thanks, I always need help like that. Take care as well, and thanks for helping out people like myself on this thing


----------



## ninjalj

Off Topic: In Spain you can also say "a ambos dos" in a colloquial, humorous way (it's too redundant).


----------



## CARJR45

Tambien se pueden utilizar las palabras reconstruir o retroalimentar.


----------



## poiocba

Yo sugeriría para retrofit, "repotenciar". Esto en particular si se refiere un equipamiento.
La verdad no se si existe en la real academia, pero es muy usado en el ámbito de ingeniería/mantenimiento.


----------



## CARJR45

En realidad, yo termine utilizando la palabra retroadaptacion, sugerida por Google.


----------



## sortrad

*capacidades de adaptación*, it could be a suggestion so, even you have only the word without a sentence next to it, you have already talking about something..what is it?. check it and try to insert it or retrofit it to your tex.

bye


----------

